# What hobbies you expats do when your done with online work?



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have been looking around for hobbies, events, or something to do when I am not working with my writing online. In what experiences do you fellas have over the years. I am a simple guy bit old fashion but just looking for something I can do to blow time while my fiance (anne) is doing training at st luke hospital for next 3-4 months and cross fingers she gets a contract for employment after first of next year. All suggestions are welcome like I said just curious


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Things to do*



jdavis10 said:


> I have been looking around for hobbies, events, or something to do when I am not working with my writing online. In what experiences do you fellas have over the years. I am a simple guy bit old fashion but just looking for something I can do to blow time while my fiance (anne) is doing training at st luke hospital for next 3-4 months and cross fingers she gets a contract for employment after first of next year. All suggestions are welcome like I said just curious


Ya know, when I saw your post, this photo was the first thing that came into my mind-Hahaha..
Seems like you have a long wait indeed. Maybe travel around a bit. Take a laptop and head up to Subic area. Combine work with having some fun.Plenty to do as well as swimming/water sports...

Gene

PHOTO BELOW..


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gene,

You are about right. I will be in Las Pinas near Anne and her Parents. Biggest thing I need is find is place to stay there prolly will end up bedspace again since it is just me.


I reckon I could go to the mall and watch movie, or try to get call center task early morning and that will blow 8 hours of time away lol.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Swimming pools are fun, espeically with the slide's, I have a monkey he keeps me busy and we got a puppy yesterday I also plant Papaya tree's frequently, they fruit in less than 6 months, also think of ways to better the house and yard.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

When I was in tarlac I witnessed alot of resort pool where locals will go. I havent gotten to swim since I have been in manila. Manila is so big and hard get around esp for me.


All in manila is traffic, stuff everywhere, etc


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

jdavis10 said:


> I have been looking around for hobbies, events, or something to do when I am not working with my writing online. In what experiences do you fellas have over the years. I am a simple guy bit old fashion but just looking for something I can do to blow time while my fiance (anne) is doing training at st luke hospital for next 3-4 months and cross fingers she gets a contract for employment after first of next year. All suggestions are welcome like I said just curious


When I'm not on the computer, I am very interested in photography. I am a Professional Photographer, specializing in Weddings, Christenings, Parties, Bridal Showers and Portraits, but I also do Nature, Scenic, Environmental, and Documentary photography. Because I am no longer a young person, I do spend a lot of time on the computer, at least, but no more than, 8 hours a day, unless I am away from home.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Jim,


I wish I could get into something like that, but that really isnt my thing lol. I am looking for something I can do when I am not working


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

What interests do you have? Do you like sports?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Something to do*



jdavis10 said:


> Jim,
> 
> 
> I wish I could get into something like that, but that really isnt my thing lol. I am looking for something I can do when I am not working



Have you tried San Miguel yet?


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Its not exactly cheap, but the Philippines is a good place for scuba diving. I got my open water cert in Boracay about 5 years ago and since then have done 50-60 dives around the PI as well as in Thailand.

Subic is good for wreck diving as there is the USS New York, an LST, and some other ships that have been sunk/scuttled over the years.

Blue Rock and Johan's in Subic both have (last I checked) dive shops that can hook you up if you want to try an introductory dive. Price for the intro dive should be p3k or so. An open water cert package that includes everything should be in the neighborhood of p12k to p15k and individual dives after you're certified should run p2k-p3k.

Those prices were good as of 2 years ago, so it may be a bit higher now.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I do a lot of riding on my motorcycle. It gives me the space and occupies plenty of time. 

You could also find a local expat watering hole to do some networking and get more ideas on how to occupy your free time. 

There are really too many options here to be stuck wasting away in your residence. There will be time enough for that when you are old and less mobile...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*hobbies*

Miss the motorcycle, it sure was much cheaper to operate and get around with, I might give it another try, I was stationed in Guam for almost 10 years on the motorcycle and man I got wet all the time but I was working then.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Miss the motorcycle, it sure was much cheaper to operate and get around with, I might give it another try, I was stationed in Guam for almost 10 years on the motorcycle and man I got wet all the time but I was working then.


If you are not really doing long rides, even a little scooter (150cc or less) is good just to get out. Mileage is lot better (100mpg) than my bike at 30mpg. It's all about the freedom and being able to enjoy/decompress


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Bikes & Trikes*



jon1 said:


> If you are not really doing long rides, even a little scooter (150cc or less) is good just to get out. Mileage is lot better (100mpg) than my bike at 30mpg. It's all about the freedom and being able to enjoy/decompress


Like most others, I bought a car when I moved here years ago. I quickly learned that the cost of operation, insurance, maintenance, and unexpected flat tires etc was more than I wanted to deal with. We sold the car and bought the Motoposh 155cc bike pictured with my wife on it below. Also, same bike with the side-car and my daughter sitting on it. We added the side-car and down the road we go without much problem or expense at all. Takes all of us to restaurants, malls, and week in and week out to other provinces even. Great fun for sure and even loaded with the family, it gets about 37km per liter of gas..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*tricycle*

I thought about getting a tricycle first thing and wished I had bought it new, dang. My wife bought this car and it needs to much work, she brought along a local mechanic and he said it was good, LOL, good for him, lol, dang...If I could sue him I would, he would be the first person I have ever taken to court for money.

Windows all messed up, no air what so ever, no fan, nothing, drive pulley needs fixing every so often, can't get parts the break system needs to be completely overhauled, brakes work and I changed the pads but when I took everything apart I could see that I need new rear end rims and a parking brake, I can do the parking brake.

The positive things about the car is the engine seems to be good, it doesn't burn oil at all, I don't need to put oil in, just change it, bought new tires 3 years ago and they still look new, tread and all, front end been completely overhauled, bearings, shock struts.

We had the car for sale at 65,000P same price I paid for it and then put another 50,000P to make it worth while driving, my wife tried to sell it and the guy only offer us 40,000 Peso's, gonna keep it for now but I will eventually get tricycle too.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I thought about getting a tricycle first thing and wished I had bought it new, dang. My wife bought this car and it needs to much work, she brought along a local mechanic and he said it was good, LOL, good for him, lol, dang...If I could sue him I would, he would be the first person I have ever taken to court for money.
> 
> Windows all messed up, no air what so ever, no fan, nothing, drive pulley needs fixing every so often, can't get parts the break system needs to be completely overhauled, brakes work and I changed the pads but when I took everything apart I could see that I need new rear end rims and a parking brake, I can do the parking brake.
> 
> ...


I sure know what you mean on the cost of parts and repair etc. Eats you alive just to keep it drivable. Then there is the license fee and insurance every year. For those reason too, our trike has been the best thing. A good quality tire in our area is only about P1,100. For oil changes it uses only one liter on each oil change. Uses only one spark plug rather than 4, 6, or 8 for a car or van. A complete tune-up still only costs me P100. Yep, I'll keep our trike and when time, I'll buy another one. I just want nothing to do with the "local" Honda 155's. Seem to be sub standard with a host of design flaws built in.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*motorcyle's*

With my previous experience with Honda I would have probably bought a Honda but apparently the 155 is locally made. 

I will need to start researching this, these motorcycles all look the same when you go to buy them, it almost looks like they put a different brand name on the same model, my neighbor bought a brand new Yamaha 100 but it looks a little under powered, he's going to use it for his tricycle, he still has to make payments but the cost was 40,000P he told me that 3 months ago the price was 37,000P, it seemed like the price was rising 1,000P every month.

Might have to break down and get the Suzuki Barako 175 or something , that seems to be the quality motorcycle here and long-lasting.

Wonder if there's a review of the different models here to make the best selection and where each model is manufactured.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

CVGTC,

I am not into beer or alcohol lol.




cvgtpc1 said:


> Have you tried San Miguel yet?


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Jim,

I enjoy sports, I like to continue earn side incomes, and maintain to blow time while anne is working her 12 hours a day of work.




JimnNila143 said:


> What interests do you have? Do you like sports?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*I'll Drink To That*



jdavis10 said:


> CVGTC,
> 
> I am not into beer or alcohol lol.


For sure I'll drink to that. Better chocolate milk or even Buko juice for me


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

HondaGuy,

I might try diving but I doubt I will be near beach that much to do it regularly. Seeing the wreck diving does seem interesting but P12k goes a long way to my monthly saving for me and anne. That P12K i will use to get my TESOL Certification for our future





HondaGuy said:


> Its not exactly cheap, but the Philippines is a good place for scuba diving. I got my open water cert in Boracay about 5 years ago and since then have done 50-60 dives around the PI as well as in Thailand.
> 
> Subic is good for wreck diving as there is the USS New York, an LST, and some other ships that have been sunk/scuttled over the years.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Jon,

Well my kind of fun is going to the mall, watching a movie, maybe go out for a shakey banana split, but I am not someone that goes out alot neither is anne. Anne and I when she has her day off we have great times together just want something I can keep occupied while she is working, It is not hard to get lost in manila esp for me

I am small town fella from U.S.





jon1 said:


> I do a lot of riding on my motorcycle. It gives me the space and occupies plenty of time.
> 
> You could also find a local expat watering hole to do some networking and get more ideas on how to occupy your free time.
> 
> There are really too many options here to be stuck wasting away in your residence. There will be time enough for that when you are old and less mobile...


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gene,


How much is a trike I will use it to get me and anne around to restaraunts etc? Will be handy when we have our child. So estimate on that would be greatly appreciated.





Gene and Viol said:


> Like most others, I bought a car when I moved here years ago. I quickly learned that the cost of operation, insurance, maintenance, and unexpected flat tires etc was more than I wanted to deal with. We sold the car and bought the Motoposh 155cc bike pictured with my wife on it below. Also, same bike with the side-car and my daughter sitting on it. We added the side-car and down the road we go without much problem or expense at all. Takes all of us to restaurants, malls, and week in and week out to other provinces even. Great fun for sure and even loaded with the family, it gets about 37km per liter of gas..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> Gene,
> 
> 
> How much is a trike I will use it to get me and anne around to restaraunts etc? Will be handy when we have our child. So estimate on that would be greatly appreciated.


The bike is a Motoposh 155cc that we bought new about four years ago and was right around P46,000. The sidecar we bought second hand to hold down the cost and picked it up for P6,000.
Don't know that I'd drive it in Manila. But we live in a rural area outside of Angeles City and go everywhere with it. Nice part is we "blend in" with and go unnoticed by the locals and the police as well.


Gene


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> For sure I'll drink to that. Better chocolate milk or even Buko juice for me


Definitely cheaper and easier on the married life! lol


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I did the same too. I bought a new Chinese made motorstar 150cc for 32,000 pesos the sidecar new for 13,000 pesos. I never drove a scooter or motorcycle so I wanted automatic and electric start. I did get a deal because two pinoy that I knew for a long time helped. Surprisingly my scooter had a lot more power than their TMX150. The scooter engine is Japanese made but obviously the longevity of a Chinese scooter is questionable but It has been going strong for 5+ years. It now is getting troublesome so I am in the market for a new one.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> Jon,
> 
> Well my kind of fun is going to the mall, watching a movie, maybe go out for a shakey banana split, but I am not someone that goes out alot neither is anne. Anne and I when she has her day off we have great times together just want something I can keep occupied while she is working, It is not hard to get lost in manila esp for me
> 
> I am small town fella from U.S.


Maybe look at some potted gardening or reading some books?

Another option is to get some kind of indoor hobby. For me, I am working on a home brewing project. I have all of the stuff to do it now, just have to make some batches and experiment with recipes. Costs a little bit to set up but I am looking forward to the fruits of my labors.  Cheers!


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gene, 


You are prolly right. Riding one in manila might not be good idea but got to be here for anne so she can work.



Jon,


I will figure some kind of hobby. I am not exactly into cooking and dont got a house yet so might be while before that happens.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

jdavis10 said:


> I will figure some kind of hobby. I am not exactly into cooking and dont got a house yet so might be while before that happens.


 I don't think Jon was talking about baking cookies, jdavis.

That said Jon we all expect detailed updates as to the numerous successes and unforseen disasters your new venture provides. :cheers:


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Billfish said:


> I don't think Jon was talking about baking cookies, jdavis.
> 
> That said Jon we all expect detailed updates as to the numerous successes and unforseen disasters your new venture provides. :cheers:


Yes I will Billfish...

I actually got the bug from an acquaintance who was doing it. It is more about the variety and giving me another rewarding activity, not as a cheaper option from the local market. Not counting the initial hardware that I purchased, it will come to around $2.04/L or $19/case. I only didn't do it my last trip as my house was being renovated, resulting in wallboard dust everywhere. I didn't want to take the risk of contaminating my brew. 

First batch will be brewed in November and I am hoping to have the process down in time to have a couple batches available for New Years..


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm sure I'm contributing to a bit of thread derailment here, but Jon - what's it going to take for you to share some homebrew with your buds here on the Expat forum?


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Billfish,

Making Cookies is considered Baking

He said Brewing I know what he meant but thanks needed the laugh 




Billfish said:


> I don't think Jon was talking about baking cookies, jdavis.
> 
> That said Jon we all expect detailed updates as to the numerous successes and unforseen disasters your new venture provides. :cheers:


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't see how you can't possibly come up with a hobby.

I used to build model kits when I was younger. Mostly aircraft and military. Won all sorts of awards with them. Go to some of the hobby shops. They have some excellent ones available now. Almost like miniatures they are so detailed.

I also do photography, home brewing (when I was back in the US), gardening, and cigar smoking. 

There are endless possibilities there.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

I do believe drinking may be considered the national hobby, so there's always that.  

On a more serious note, I spend most of my time with my kids when I'm not working. When I like to "get away from it all" I typically go to one of the tracks in BGC for a run, go to the pool for a swim, or play my guitar. I'm not sure exercise is considered a "hobby" but it's what I like to do. 

You can get an instrument here pretty cheap (don't know if they are quality, though; I shipped my guitars in from the States) - they're probably good enough to learn on, though.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

YAKC,


Your in Saudi Arabia living? I actually plan to get my TEFL certification I will be doing that as hobby least for little while when im there up to 120 hours worth. Will keep my eyes peeled for other things when i get back to las pinas.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Have you tried San Miguel yet?


... Or Red Horse?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HVACman said:


> ... Or Red Horse?


Yea the beer but then ya wind up with a hangover that's no fun at all.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Yea the beer but why does everyone leave out the girls, girls, girls that are everywhere? Just like chips,,,,they go with the beer right? Or have I been married too long? Hahaha...


Well, there is that... but beer won't give you something that's incurable.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HVACman said:


> Well, there is that... but beer won't give you something that's incurable.


Hmmm- you're right about that for sure. No one wants to have their life ended by an avoidable mistake..


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Crikey, with the amount of work I have I'd love to be faced with the dilema of what to do with all my spare time. I've a list of things to do that is exponentially larger than the time I have available to do it in. Just climbing all the volcanoes I wish to here in the Philippines would chew up many months without even going into the fishing I'd like to undertake.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Billfish said:


> Crikey, with the amount of work I have I'd love to be faced with the dilema of what to do with all my spare time. I've a list of things to do that is exponentially larger than the time I have available to do it in. Just climbing all the volcanoes I wish to here in the Philippines would chew up many months without even going into the fishing I'd like to undertake.


Bill, it sounds like it's time to throw in the towel, get on a plane and get yourself over here for good. Retirement isn't half bad really. Gets kinda boring after a year or so. But for me, that wore off too each time I remembered having to be at work and putting up with all the BS every day. Better to climb a volcano than having the boss climbing on your back all day.

Gene


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Bill, it sounds like it's time to throw in the towel, get on a plane and get yourself over here for good. Retirement isn't half bad really. Gets kinda boring after a year or so. But for me, that wore off too each time I remembered having to be at work and putting up with all the BS every day. Better to climb a volcano than having the boss climbing on your back all day.
> 
> Gene


Sadly Gene, in the Philippines I'm the boss. Anyway I am in the Philippines for a couple of years at least so hope to get a few volcanoes tackled while I am here. I have managed to get a fair bit of cross-country running in Rizal done which has been enjoyable (including running through the slums). There is a long weekend coming up so sea kayaking the Hundred Islands National Park in Pagasinan is an option however I rather suspect the weather won't be accommodating.

I've worked in quite a few countries in the Asia-Pacific region and am not ready to throw in the towel just yet!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Billfish said:


> Sadly Gene, in the Philippines I'm the boss. Anyway I am in the Philippines for a couple of years at least so hope to get a few volcanoes tackled while I am here. I have managed to get a fair bit of cross-country running in Rizal done which has been enjoyable (including running through the slums). There is a long weekend coming up so sea kayaking the Hundred Islands National Park in Pagasinan is an option however I rather suspect the weather won't be accommodating.
> 
> I've worked in quite a few countries in the Asia-Pacific region and am not ready to throw in the towel just yet!


Ahh okay. Too bad as working kinda takes the fun outa being here. Especially having to be the boss. Not an easy task. I did that twice here in two different places. It was interesting and some fun but found that the "challenges" of being a foreign boss in the Philippines was almost not worth the hassle. 
Hard to tell about weather this time of year for sure. Need the rain but with the typhoons, we seem to get it all at once usually. 100 Islands should be a good place if ya can just stay dry.


Gene


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Billfish,

Managing anywhere can be rough, but definitely will keep you busy. I am currently pursuing to get my English TEFL Certification so I can teach English into a school in near to later future.


----------

